# MartialTalk Redesign in the works..add your suggestions here.



## Bob Hubbard

As you've all notices, I moved the forums to their own section of MartialTalk.  This was done as a result of the crash, and to make room for an expansion I've been planning for a while. 

With all the traffic we get, I've long been thinking about how to best use MT as a complete resource for the MartialArtist.  We have one of the top forums out there, but what else can we add to take it that next step?

Add your thoughts here on what would really 'rock'.

And I'll be doing the forum mods hopefully by months end, so any thoughts on how to spice that up are welcome too.

Let your minds wander, and lets see what comes up. 

Thank you again to everyone for making MT a success, and the well wishes, support and patience as we rebuild.
:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu

How about a sort of eBay for MT?  Martial arts-related goods only.

Greatly expanded library, including full-texts when legally possible, picture galleries, and video files.  Only problem with that is the extreme bandwidth the vid files will suck up.

Two words: Dancing.  Monkeys.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador

I liked the format we had before the crash, as far as the fora go.

What we need is an online encyclopedia of the martial arts.


----------



## Hollywood1340

Where we who have collected Martial stuff can have our link put out, and linking back to you. There is a wealth of stuff to be had on "private" sites, just no really place where they are all. A ranking system for said sites and awards would be nice too


----------



## JDenz

What about adding a spell checker right on martial talk so me and ace can sound intellegeant and edgumcated. lol


----------



## tshadowchaser

I 2nd   JDenz's request I'm one of the worst spellers on the forum.
  I know we had a thread where people could list where they lived and what they trained in I would like theis to be a perminate fora/thread/section so we didn't have to go back through the old posts to find it.   
  And yes a huge pay jump for the mods   and administrative branch


----------



## tarabos

i don't want to nit-pick anything....my only suggestion is NO MORE PURPLE. some greys...deep reds...metallic blues...anything but purple.


----------



## tarabos

don't the spell checkers for these forums cost money?

Re: the color thing, is there any way to set up a custom color scheme in the user cp...? hmmm?


----------



## JDenz

STFU newbie.  Lol just kidding.  A spell check would definitly be an imporovment


----------



## tarabos

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *STFU newbie.  Lol just kidding.  A spell check would definitly be an imporovment *



KNEEL BEFORE ZOD NOOB!


----------



## Matt Stone

We discussed this a while back in regards to the Taiji forum, but perhaps an additional forum for Internal Arts other than Taiji...?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Auction Site
Expanded Library featuring texts, pictures, audio and video.  E-Books also.
Online Encyclopedia of Arts
Link exchange with 'reviews' and 'rankings'
Spell Checker
Different Color scheme / Member selectable 'Skin'
Additional Forums
Search engine
reapply previous mods

I think I got everything, so far.  

Ok, My thoughts on these:

Auction site - good

Encyclopedia - good

Link exchange - good

Search Engine - good - These 4 all require a good backend script to work right.  I'll do some digging around and see whats possible. (ie affordable, reasonable and server friendly) 

Spell checker - not financially feasible to integrate one at this time.  The ISpell addin seems to work good for windows/IE users, and is as close as we can get at the moment.  Will add it when its possible as I agree, its needed and a good add-in.

Different color schemes - possible, however each 'skin' must have all the hacks added in seperately, so become very time consuming whenever an upgrade to the software happens.  

reapply mods - planned to do ASAP.

Additional Forums - always open to adding new ones as we see a need for them.  Will check into it and see how things 'tally' up. 


These are all good ideas, please keep them coming. I'm hoping to start the redesign real soon.   Thank you!


----------



## KenpoGirl

Well I was going to suggest a callendar like your birthday calendar but for seminars and other events.  BUT ..... upon closer review of the Calendar I see that you can indeed post events there for people to see.

You should advertise the Option more so that people can locate at a glance upcomming seminars, conventions, camps etc etc...

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.



Dot


----------



## Seig

How about a photo/uplink gallery?  Kind of keep us from having to go back to look for pictures people have previously posted.  I guess a photo archive?.?


----------



## arnisador

Spellchecker Information for IE users.

I like the photo gallery idea, if space permits.


----------



## Elfan

I posted this elsewhere but getting rid of those thread ratings that no one uses.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

If you hit http://martialtalk.com you will see the first part of our redesign.  It is a portal type setup that will allow us to add functionallity and features without impacting this forum.  It features the new and hot threads, as well as a 'quick' look at things.

We will be adding in more content there over the next several months.

:asian:


----------

